# need some help with brands



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so i looked yesterday for an all in one spray, i've seen people say you can get a spray that treats mite, worms and any other parasite. Can anyone give me any tips for a britch brand that does all this? all i can find is flea spray and it does say anything about worms and the like...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ivermectin.Comes under many brand names but if you know a cavey exhibitor they usually have it and will sell you some.Joe uses it and will flog you some,in fact I think he really would sell his own mother.Spot on is the branded version for small pets but a little will cost a lot buying it from a pet shop.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks sarah. Lol poor Joe. I think the farm surplier near me may have that i'll have a look otherwise i'll go begging at the alloments lol loads of birdy people down there lol


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Worst come to worst, Pets at home sell a mite spray you could use pretty expensive tho £4 a bottle. I would however invest in some ant powder, when you clean out your mice sprinkle some at the bottom of the cage put your shavings on it and job done. No more mites! plus ant powder is £1 a bottle


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol cool i'll bare that in mind, i kind of what one that kills worms too as i know my show stocks been done before, but not sure on my pet types and atm a couple of my pet types are in with some of my show doe's so i'm really wanting an all in one to treat them all for everything just as a percaution.. and if its good i'll use it every couple of month or so as part of the gen care.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I have never had worms in my stud, i know i should know this but what causes worms?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are a parasite and they are caught by ingesting the eggs of which ever worm or some other parasites such as ticks and fleas can transmit things like tapeworm.They are very unlikely in mice but Cait bought in stock that were infected a long time ago I remember.


----------

